# Can a goat be left untethered to browse if he's attended?



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

I'm completely new to goats. My 2 wethers will becoming home in 2 weeks.
The 100 sq.ft. pasture area we built them is all grass. I've heard goats enjoy browsing in lightly wooded areas which we have lots of. I was wondering if I could let them out on their own and let them graze or if they would just run away? Could I keep a long line on them like you would a dog as long as I kept sure they didn't get caught up on anything? Like I said, they would be attended while they were out there....I wouldn't leave them in their own.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Once they get used to you, they should follow you... Mine all follow me like dogs even the sheep...


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

yep once they bond to you they just follow. You could also try some treats to give and they will be your best friends after that,teejae


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Great advice. Sometimes they will dodge being caught, but if they're bonded to you, they won't run away.


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

I really can't wait until they come home! We have trails in the woods I'm sure they'll have fun walking with me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree, spend time bonding with them and once they follow you everywhere and come to you, then take them for walks....I would never recommend to tie them out...they can get tangled, be sitting bate for stray dogs ect....its not a safe situation


----------



## ultimatecowgirl (May 27, 2016)

If your goats have bonded with you they'll follow at your heels like loyal dogs. Mine already do and I've only had them about a week.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, I agree, though I do like to put some grain in a can to shake to get their attention. Often just a slice of bread works to bring them all in. Or I tell the queen, "Angel, bring them in." They are really very smart critters.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

If they are already tame, then you'll be amazed how quickly they bond to you. Just keep a close eye on them if you have any young fruit trees, gardens, etc you don't want them to destroy. If so, you can just keep them on a leash until you get away and into the woods, then let them loose.

I used to spend many hours doing "supervised free range" with my goats. It's very peaceful and enjoyable, as long as they are not getting into things they shouldn't. When they go for my young avocado trees, the fun is over.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree with everyone.

I let my goats out to graze all the time. They seem to be ignoring me but if I walk away they call and come running to graze close by. Some are more comfortable with more distance but always in sight. If I go inside they stand on my porch though... So id stay outside with them so they don't get into gardens and such.

They don't always like to be caught but usually mine come inside when called. If someone is stubborn I shake some grain. I reward them off and on with a treat for coming back so they don't associate being locked back up negativity.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I let my herd out to graze when I'm home to watch and not one will wander out of the 30-40 that are let out to browse and they know when o call they come back straight away and they get grain and treats


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We let ours out in the wooded area daily if possible and always stay with them. They keep an eye on us. My husband has a couple of trees he doesn't want them to eat - he rubs a little manure on the trunk and they won't touch it. We have 10 mature with babies - when it's time to go in we just call them. "Come on girls -lets go" and they all turn up. They are smart and dependent on us to protect them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm totally with love my herd. A can of grain does wonders for goats lol when you get them home come up with a call. Mine for the goats is just a long loud come on and shake a can of grain. They may look at you like your crazy but they will catch on. Even my crazy goats will come to me when I call them. I even have a call for my cows. But as for your actual question if your going to watch them I see no problem with keeping a long rope on them. I do the same thing with my crazy ones when they are close to kidding and I want to let them out to brows and that way if they go into labor and need help I can grab them. But key word to your question is attended!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I have put the herd queen on a leash when I first started walking them so they'd just follow her, but I don't need it anymore.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I wouldn't turn them out until I was sure they believed they were home.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A friend has two bells on her place..one on her porch and one near the gate where her herd runs...she rings that bell and they all come running..including her two Dex cows...its pretty neat...goats learn what sound to come by...we yell..BABIES or Ladies and all come running...our sheep we just clap our hands and say "come on" and they all come in for the night...once you bond with them and they trust you...they will come to your voice command


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Petra490 (May 23, 2016)

I wouldn't put them on the line. They are likely to get tangled in it. I'm pretty sure they will not leave you. I have a nice pasture for my goats on the other end of the property, but they hate being there alone. They only stay there while I'm with them. As soon as I try to go back home, they forget about eating and run after me. It's not very easy to make goats go away from you.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Goats are much like all God's creatures. If you feed them they will come. When we first started with goats we kept them in a smaller pen and gave them time to settle in (a couple weeks) Now we turn them out in the AM and they graze and they come in when we feed in the PM. They would never miss a feeding. If we are gone we do not leave them out and never at night due to coyotes or dogs. It is also a good idea to ring a bell at each feeding then when you want them to come in they will come to the sound of the bell ringing or you can just use a bucket with feed. I like the bell because if they are on the back acreage they can hear it.


----------

